# New CAN Olympic Uniform Logo:  It's Kinda Like....



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2009)

...but not EXACTLY like the Roundel - see attached.  More, from the Canadian Press (highlights mine):


> From psychedelic to simplistic - and, perhaps, a little too familiar.
> 
> The uniforms that Canadian athletes will wear during the 2010 Olympics were unveiled Thursday, featuring plain, old-fashioned designs that reach into Canada's past, which will no doubt be seen as a welcome departure from the bizarre designs worn last year in Beijing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loachman (2 Oct 2009)

The Canadian roundel is _*not*_ "the Royal Canadian Air Force's historic emblem".

It is a _*national*_ aircraft marking.

It was also warn by Royal Canadian Navy and Canadian Army aircraft.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The Canadian roundel is _*not*_ "the Royal Canadian Air Force's historic emblem".
> 
> It is a _*national*_ aircraft marking.
> 
> It was also warn by Royal Canadian Navy and Canadian Army aircraft.



MSM strikes again....


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The Canadian roundel is _*not*_ "the Royal Canadian Air Force's historic emblem".




Don't get into too much of a huff......the MSM didn't even get the nation correct:



> "No, we certainly didn't want to look like the Royal Air Force or anybody else. It's such a simple graphic and there's only so much you can do."



That would be the UK.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Oct 2009)

> Opposition MPs in Ottawa suggesting it smacks of a Conservative conspiracy


  :  

Can't have too many conspiracies; shame the idiots weren't mentioned by name.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Can't have too many conspiracies; shame the idiots weren't mentioned by name.



Allow me, courtesy of CanWest ;D


> “Canada’s Olympic Games belong to all Canadians. While it is clear that the Conservative government’s multimillion-dollar infrastructure campaign is crassly partisan, can the prime minister at least stop trying to politicize the Canadian Winter Olympics?” Liberal MP Hedy Fry asked in the House of Commons.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (2 Oct 2009)

You're the best.


(Remind me to choose my 'three wishes' better next time  ;D )


----------



## GAP (2 Oct 2009)

> This is the Conservative party logo. Anyone can see it is the Conservative party logo.



Hmmm....I didn't clue into that, oh well, it's better than a red maple leaf.....supporting a little slightly tarnished red book.......... :


----------



## Redeye (2 Oct 2009)

One of them was, unsurprisingly, Hedy "Crossburner" Fry.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Can't have too many conspiracies; shame the idiots weren't mentioned by name.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> > This is the Conservative party logo. Anyone can see it is the Conservative party logo.



This is just as much a stretch as the Air Force rondel comparison.

Another view and comment


----------



## medicineman (2 Oct 2009)

All I can say is why do we pay for the salaries of these MP's - there must be somewhat more earth shattering things happening in this country right now, not to mention around the world, for them to be grilling the government about.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (3 Oct 2009)

I suppose the Liberals really don't consider their logos to be any less controversial.  Red and white with a Red Maple Leaf............Sound or look a little familiar?     

Just as much a stretch as what they are doing here.


----------



## Young.Alex (3 Oct 2009)

i dont really like the emblem, i think it could be a lot more out there, in this case i prefer a big ol' maple leaf then this


----------



## kratz (4 Oct 2009)

I agree, the MSN is making too much over nothing. If there were trademark issues, they would have been cleared long before Olympic wear was advertised.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Oct 2009)

Here's a blog from one of the athletes about life in Whistler.  Pretty interesting, however, this is the comment (from the link) that belongs here:



> We can't even peacefully unveil the Olympic '‘uniform' that the Canadians will wear without political upheaval from our government's opposition and their accusations that the logo was a devious scheme of the conservatives as part of "cheap partisan politics."
> 
> Well I'm not much into politics but if the conservatives need me, I'll vouch for them. I was part of the athlete panel who voted on the final logo and I assure you, I wasn't in cahoots with Steven Harper.
> 
> At the end of the day, Steve Yzerman likes it, so it's fine by me.


----------



## AndyRad (7 Oct 2009)

hmm..its amazing when i see n it first. there was not even a thought of political gain to be made out of it.... i kinda like the old school vibe that the logo carries. allot better than other logo's ive seen of recent


----------



## dapaterson (7 Oct 2009)

Maybe the Olympians can adopt the Air Force motto when they're in the athlete's village, going through the thousands upon thousands of condoms provided for their use.

As a pilot once translated for me _Per Ardua Ad Astra_ - "It takes a lot of work to get this much ass".


----------

